# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian tutoring

## Basil

Dear friends,
I have helped many people to learn Russian by my e-mail lessons. You may join the course, too.
For details e-mail to: VasylTeslyuk@yandex.ru
Hope to hear from you.
Thanl you.
Basil.

----------

